# Received a ticket in Wash, DC - K St NW



## openc

Hello guys,

I just received a ticket for driving on K street in Washington, DC. - speed limit was 25mph and my vehicle speed captured on camera was 51mph.

Total charges: $300. 

$300 is outrageously high..crazy.

Pretty much all of my earnings for half the month is gone on tickets. I quit uber since last month 02/28. 

Your thoughts.


----------



## openc

Speeding tickets by local and state government corruption is biggest earnings killer for all uber drivers.. so dangerous that this could suck up all the earnings for weeks, this is one of best and quiet ways of making money.


----------



## openc

Pesty said:


> You know whats dangerous.. doing 51 miles an hour in a 25 zone
> 
> Suck it up cupcake if you play the game pay the fine
> 
> I'll give you this, you're only saving grace it was caught on a speed camera go learn how to invoke your sixth amendment right


How do you know that machine is true ? You think machines cannot be manipulated to increase profits for city, state and local governments. Even if this was true, i don't know why this can't be in $100 - $150 range. Why $300 ? What is that based on ? What if this was $1000 ? that is fine too. Just wondering how governments bleeds common people dry by sucking up the blood. I think personally think they should start with $100 (as warning notice) and increase gradually. 
This $300 ticket shows that government is desperate to make money.


----------



## openc

You are right, there is no point venting. This is how corruption begins by exploiting general population.


----------



## Shangsta

openc said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I just received a ticket for driving on K street in Washington, DC. - speed limit was 25mph and my vehicle speed captured on camera was 51mph.
> 
> Total charges: $300.
> 
> $300 is outrageously high..crazy.
> 
> Pretty much all of my earnings for half the month is gone on tickets. I quit uber since last month 02/28.
> 
> Your thoughts.


In my state doubling the speed limit is reckless driving. A conviction is a suspension of your license.

As an Uber driver there is never a good reason to speed. Why risk your earnings? Your pings can wait and pax don't pay your ticket if you rush them to their destination.


----------



## openc

Shangsta said:


> In my state doubling the speed limit is reckless driving. A conviction is a suspension of your license.
> 
> As an Uber driver there is never a good reason to speed. Why risk your earnings? Your pings can wait and pax don't pay your ticket if you rush them to their destination.


Please don't tell me that you drive at 25mph for a speed limit of $25mph. Ideally, you should be driving under $25mph which is anywhere between 15 - 20mph. Approaching close to 25mph is dangerously close to getting ticketed.

My speed of 51mph is conveniently recorded so that the fine can be maximized. For 0-25 miles over the limit is $200 fine, 26 - 50 miles over the limit is $300 fine. At 51 mph, it seems perfectly positioned for maximum fine. This clearly shows, government actions are corrupt.



Pesty said:


> That exploitation began well before a bunch of people were put on boats and sent here to colonize


That is true, extreme exploitation of human, land and material resources at levels of greed and conquest.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...tll-only-cost-you-500/?utm_term=.852b1a5d59e5

Money grab is on, uber drivers beware. uber is not going to cover this cost, even if a driver accidentally lays foot on the gas pedal for a moments - big charges will come your way.


----------



## Shangsta

openc said:


> Please don't tell me that you drive at 25mph for a speed limit of $25mph. Ideally, you should be driving under $25mph which is anywhere between 15 - 20mph. Approaching close to 25mph is dangerously close to getting ticketed.


I don't need to. I drive 5 over typically and 10 over maximum. I don't get pulled over ever. Most cops aren't going to bother you going 5 over, doubling the speed limit though is just stupid.

You keep wanting to blame someone else for your problem. You have no one to blame but yourself


----------



## Jermin8r89

You cant out run a police state


----------



## Clifford Chong

Shangsta said:


> I don't need to. I drive 5 over typically and 10 over maximum. I don't get pulled over ever. Most cops aren't going to bother you going 5 over, doubling the speed limit though is just stupid.
> 
> You keep wanting to blame someone else for your problem. You have no one to blame but yourself


I always use the 10 mph interval rule. I will go 50 mph in a 40 mph limit street and 70 mph in a 60 mph highway....Never been pulled over.

Going over 15 is trying your luck though. You may get cited for going 40 in a 25 mph zone (which happened to a couple people i know) and highway patrols typically pull over anyone going 10~15 mph faster than the rest of the traffic flow (which will usually go around 10 mph higher than the limit anyways)


----------



## openc

Clifford Chong said:


> I always use the 10 mph interval rule. I will go 50 mph in a 40 mph limit street and 70 mph in a 60 mph highway....Never been pulled over.
> 
> Going over 15 is trying your luck though. You may get cited for going 40 in a 25 mph zone (which happened to a couple people i know) and highway patrols typically pull over anyone going 10~15 mph faster than the rest of the traffic flow (which will usually go around 10 mph higher than the limit anyways)


I think that day I didn't even notice the posted speed limit. If you accidentally press the gas exactly at the camera location, you will perfectly caught as well. A minute later you noticed the speed limit and you are back at 25mph and no camera is NOT going to help you.

As a ****ed up uber driver, there is so much going in our lives that it is easy to miss it. I knew that the more time on the road the chances of : a.) getting into accident is higher b.) getting ticketed is even greater c.) hitting someone in big city like DC. I am lucky to get out with a ticket. I am sure many have gone through worse for driving uber shit. OMG, uber is dangerous for normal people and taxi driving is a profession and can't be equated to general home drivers.

Remember that as "shangsta" said, there is no one to blame but yourself. uBer is not blame also - you chose to drive it and you have to pay. Ideally, uber blame helps you to quit. It is because of uber that I was over there in DC getting ****ed.

From uber's point of view - Who told you to start the uber driver app and drive it ? You as driver started it at your own risk.. Good Luck. LoL..


----------



## shiftydrake

openc said:


> taxi driving is a profession and can't be equated to general home drivers


Finally some Uber driver realized that "anybody with a car can do this job" is complete and utter nonsense


----------



## phillipzx3

shiftydrake said:


> Finally some Uber driver realized that "anybody with a car can do this job" is complete and utter nonsense


If I got a ticket for doing twice the limit the city would pull my city permit..... FOREVER. And it wouldn't matter if I were driving my personal car when it happened, or in my cab. ALL moving violations must be reported. And since they do a records check each year, best case would be I'd get away with it until permit renewal time.


----------



## dcfrau

Good. Slow the fark down. K Street is full of pedestrians and speeding like that is dangerous.


----------



## PrestonT

openc said:


> I think that day I didn't even notice the posted speed limit. If you accidentally press the gas exactly at the camera location, you will perfectly caught as well. A minute later you noticed the speed limit and you are back at 25mph and no camera is NOT going to help you.
> 
> As a &%[email protected]!*ed up uber driver, there is so much going in our lives that it is easy to miss it. I knew that the more time on the road the chances of : a.) getting into accident is higher b.) getting ticketed is even greater c.) hitting someone in big city like DC. I am lucky to get out with a ticket. I am sure many have gone through worse for driving uber shit. OMG, uber is dangerous for normal people and taxi driving is a profession and can't be equated to general home drivers.
> 
> Remember that as "shangsta" said, there is no one to blame but yourself. uBer is not blame also - you chose to drive it and you have to pay. Ideally, uber blame helps you to quit. It is because of uber that I was over there in DC getting &%[email protected]!*ed.
> 
> From uber's point of view - Who told you to start the uber driver app and drive it ? You as driver started it at your own risk.. Good Luck. LoL..


51 MPH is 51 MPH. Posted speed limits are a good thing for Uber drivers to pay attention to. Especially if you have camera enforcement. It could take a big bite out of your profit


----------



## Jo3030

You gotta TRY to hit 51 mph on K Street. Jesus.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

openc said:


> Speeding tickets by local and state government corruption is biggest earnings killer for all uber drivers.. so dangerous that this could suck up all the earnings for weeks, this is one of best and quiet ways of making money.


I've been driving a cab either full time or part time for over a decade, I've gotten 1 ticket ever... and it was a fouled up redlight camera ticket I contested and won. (The stupid system triggered in me when a car passed around me to go left on red)

If your worried about tickets ruining your profit margins your just a terrible driver.


----------



## novadrivergal

Sometimes you can write in and claim it isn't clear it's your car speeding and get a pass. Worth a shot. If you live in DC they will get you eventually but if not just don't pay. I stopped paying my DC tickets a year ago. And photo enforcement tickets don't ding your driving record in VA.


----------



## Bpr2

novadrivergal said:


> Sometimes you can write in and claim it isn't clear it's your car speeding and get a pass. Worth a shot. If you live in DC they will get you eventually but if not just don't pay. I stopped paying my DC tickets a year ago. And photo enforcement tickets don't ding your driving record in VA.


Heh heh heh. Umm, heh.

Edit:
Oh you were being serious.


----------



## JimS

Check it out. K St, 2200 block. See that yellow sign? "Photo Enforced" means that you're SOL.



openc said:


> Money grab is on, uber drivers beware. uber is not going to cover this cost, even if a driver accidentally lays foot on the gas pedal for a moments - big charges will come your way.


Why would Uber EVER cover this? I know you already quit, but seriously, they'd deactivate you before paying you back.


----------



## aJoe

openc said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I just received a ticket for driving on K street in Washington, DC. - speed limit was 25mph and my vehicle speed captured on camera was 51mph.
> 
> Total charges: $300.
> 
> $300 is outrageously high..crazy.
> 
> Pretty much all of my earnings for half the month is gone on tickets. I quit uber since last month 02/28.
> 
> Your thoughts.


Sorry that you had to learn the hard way what a burden and waste of time and money and gas and car depreciation Uber is.


----------



## ntcindetroit

From our point of view, the rideshare apps on the market are not well equipped. They are not technology product we expected. Technology should have been used to detect speed trap and warn drivers of the impeding speed violation. Two rideshare apps I tested all failed to perform the minimum speeding violation warning. We'd think it's a defective product offering.


----------



## Bpr2

You must have stayed under 80mph then


----------



## run26912

openc said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I just received a ticket for driving on K street in Washington, DC. - speed limit was 25mph and my vehicle speed captured on camera was 51mph.
> 
> Total charges: $300.
> 
> $300 is outrageously high..crazy.
> 
> Pretty much all of my earnings for half the month is gone on tickets. I quit uber since last month 02/28.
> 
> Your thoughts.


You were doing 51mph on K street? You should be locked up.

Everyone knows to slow down going under the bridge into G-town on K-street. Did you notice cars around you were going super slow?

You shouldn't be on the road PERIOD. Going double the speed limit is just plain reckless. Numbnut.

BONG!!!


----------



## RichNH

openc said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I just received a ticket for driving on K street in Washington, DC. - speed limit was 25mph and my vehicle speed captured on camera was 51mph.
> 
> Total charges: $300.
> 
> $300 is outrageously high..crazy.
> 
> Pretty much all of my earnings for half the month is gone on tickets. I quit uber since last month 02/28.
> 
> Your thoughts.


I think the fine is fair. 51 in a 25. I drive in Boston and on city streets I rarely get over 25. Where's the fire Johnny?


----------



## uberboy1212

I got pulled over for going over double to speed limit 15 years ago. I got a $500 fine for reckless driving and 5 points which automatically suspended my liscence. You got off easy


----------



## EthiopianFemalePax

Watch out for the one under the k st tunnel. By the way I advise you to ignore D.C. Automated Tickets unless you have D.C. Plates . With changes to credit scoring they say municipalities can't put those on there anymore and I think you could outlast the SOL on the bottom feeders D.C. sells the debt to. Drag out collections as much as possible and tempt them with possible payment - don't acknowledge the debt and research how to avoid resetting the SOL, but if you have to flirt with them through slow correspondence to get it closer to the sol. Also always appeal the ticket that's 6 months right there. They say 2 or more tickets you can get booted parking On a city street so don't do it


----------



## Shangsta

ntcindetroit said:


> From our point of view, the rideshare apps on the market are not well equipped. They are not technology product we expected. Technology should have been used to detect speed trap and warn drivers of the impeding speed violation. Two rideshare apps I tested all failed to perform the minimum speeding violation warning. We'd think it's a defective product offering.


The app does tell you when you are speeding via waze. If you go over 80.

The apps job isn't to keep you out of ticket. That's part of not driving like an idiot. Why would you speed and risk an expensive ticket when uber isn't paying you well as it is?


----------



## Brett090

My dad got a few of those, sucks. Glad I live in Nj I mean at least we dont have those or the ******ed Traffic cams anymore


----------



## Jim2122

openc said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I just received a ticket for driving on K street in Washington, DC. - speed limit was 25mph and my vehicle speed captured on camera was 51mph.
> 
> Total charges: $300.
> 
> $300 is outrageously high..crazy.
> 
> Pretty much all of my earnings for half the month is gone on tickets. I quit uber since last month 02/28.
> 
> Your thoughts.


+26 mph over the posted...
you were in a residential going near highway speeds


----------



## kaitoyzc

I think the recent revised credit reporting regard to City fines doesn't apply to DC unlike the other 31 states that have striked the deal with credit agency.


----------



## Jim2122

openc said:


> How do you know that machine is true ? You think machines cannot be manipulated to increase profits for city, state and local governments. Even if this was true, i don't know why this can't be in $100 - $150 range. Why $300 ? What is that based on ? What if this was $1000 ? that is fine too. Just wondering how governments bleeds common people dry by sucking up the blood. I think personally think they should start with $100 (as warning notice) and increase gradually.
> This $300 ticket shows that government is desperate to make money.


yah its absurd sure i guess, but you are controlling a 4000+ piece of equipment
Try tossing a baseball 25 mph at an object and see how much damage 5.5 ounces does at that speed


----------



## JPU

I think its time to get the WAZE app for getting to pax and delivering pax.. they have all the speed cameras on the map so you would know where to slow down. People even report where the police are sitting.. visible and hidden. Try driving in NYC where the speed limit is 25 all throughout and random speed cameras all over the place


----------



## DCNewbie17

Jo3030 said:


> You gotta TRY to hit 51 mph on K Street. Jesus.


I'm responding late but I'm pretty sure I know where on K street this happened as its a speed trap. There's a brief tunnel/overpass thats often empty and there are cameras on both sides. The speed limit there is misleading and people only go 20-25 mph there because they're aware of the camera. Its soooo tempting to speed in there. 51 is excessive but the average person would hit 35 mph in there without realizing it easily,



EthiopianFemalePax said:


> Watch out for the one under the k st tunnel. By the way I advise you to ignore D.C. Automated Tickets unless you have D.C. Plates . With changes to credit scoring they say municipalities can't put those on there anymore and I think you could outlast the SOL on the bottom feeders D.C. sells the debt to. Drag out collections as much as possible and tempt them with possible payment - don't acknowledge the debt and research how to avoid resetting the SOL, but if you have to flirt with them through slow correspondence to get it closer to the sol. Also always appeal the ticket that's 6 months right there. They say 2 or more tickets you can get booted parking On a city street so don't do it


I have DC tags and I never paid my tickets from speed cameras in PG/MoCo county from 7 years ago. Haven't come up since.


----------



## EthiopianFemalePax

DCNewbie17 said:


> I'm responding late but I'm pretty sure I know where on K street this happened as its a speed trap. There's a brief tunnel/overpass thats often empty and there are cameras on both sides. The speed limit there is misleading and people only go 20-25 mph there because they're aware of the camera. Its soooo tempting to speed in there. 51 is excessive but the average person would hit 35 mph in there without realizing it easily,
> 
> I have DC tags and I never paid my tickets from speed cameras in PG/MoCo county from 7 years ago. Haven't come up since.


Thanks for your data points. Do not let liberal democrats steal your money.


----------



## TN and NY driver

openc said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I just received a ticket for driving on K street in Washington, DC. - speed limit was 25mph and my vehicle speed captured on camera was 51mph.
> 
> Total charges: $300.
> 
> $300 is outrageously high..crazy.
> 
> Pretty much all of my earnings for half the month is gone on tickets. I quit uber since last month 02/28.
> 
> Your thoughts.


Those red light cameras are unconstitutional and owned by civilian contractors, dispute it, a Cop has to see you speed.

http://blog.lawkick.com/red-light-camera-tickets-supreme-court/

http://fortune.com/2017/02/18/ohio-traffic-camera-pay-back-fines/


----------

